# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  مطابخ ولا اروع ..

## رحال اسكندراني

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 
*اليوم حابب اقدم لكم مجموعه صور والله كلها عجبتني للمطابخ وان شاء الله تعجبكم* 
*اترككم مع الصور ...* 

**

*مطبخ خشبي داكن مع طاولة خدمة*

**

*مطبخ مفتوح على الصاله* 

**

*طاولة مطبخ تستند على بلوكات من الزجاج* 

**

*مطبخ راقي مع اثاثه*

**

*مطبخ مع طاولة الخدمه* 

**

*مطبخ خشبي* 

**

*مطبخ مع طاولة خدمه ثابته* 

**

*مطبخ خشبي داكن مع طاولة الخدمه* 

**

*مطبخ كبير مع طاولة الطعام* 

**

*مطبخ على الطراز القديم مع ارضية باركيه* 

**

*مطبخ خشبي رائع* 

**

*ديكور حجري لمطبخ* 

*يتبــع ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

**

**

**

*مطبخ فخم* 

**

*مطبخ رائع مع طاولة الخدمه* 

**

*مطبخ صغير ولكن استغل بطريقة حيث تم الاستفادة من كل الزوايا* 

**

**

*مطبخ  رائع بديكور حجري* 

**

**

**

**

*الفخامة تتجسد حتي فى المطبخ*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

**
*مطبخ مفتوح على الصاله* 

**

*مطبخ بأرضيه خشبية وطاولة خدمه جميلة* 

**

*متميز .....* 

**

*لا تعليق ..*

**
*مطبخ جميل يتميز بسقف باركيه و ارضية سيراميك تتناسب مع الديكور الخشبي للمطبخ*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

*مطبخ مع طاولة خشبية* 

**

*مطبخ بديكور خشبي* 

**

*مطبخ آخر يعتمد على الديكور الخشبي* 

**

*مطبخ بديكور هادي والوان زاهيه ..* 

*انتظروا البقيه ان شاء الله .*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

جمل جدا يا رحال .. شئ يجمع بين الكلاسيك والمودرن .. سلمت يداك اخي الكريم على هذه الاختيارت الجميلة ..


بارك الله فيك .

----------


## ندى الايام

واووووووووووووووووووووووو
حلوين جداااااااا لو عندى واحد منهم
حفضل طول النهار فى المطبخ اكل ههههههههههه
يسلم ذوق حضرتك 
تقبل تحياااااتى

----------


## قلب مصر

مجموعة أكثر من رائعة من المطابخ الجميلة 
كل الشكر لك رحال على ذوقك الراقي في اختيار التصميمات المختلفة والمتنوعة والت تناسب جميع الأذواق
تحياتي  :M (32):

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> جمل جدا يا رحال .. شئ يجمع بين الكلاسيك والمودرن .. سلمت يداك اخي الكريم على هذه الاختيارت الجميلة ..
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك .


*emerald  .. مشكورة لمرورك العطر الفواح بعطر الياسمين .. الموضوع زاد جمال بمرورك emerald  .. الف شكر لمرورك .. 
تحياتي لكِ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> واووووووووووووووووووووووو
> حلوين جداااااااا لو عندى واحد منهم
> حفضل طول النهار فى المطبخ اكل ههههههههههه
> يسلم ذوق حضرتك 
> تقبل تحياااااتى


*ندي الايام .. نورتي الموضوع .. بس كتر الاكل غلط عليكي 
والحمد لله ان ذوقي عجبك .. 
تحياتي لكِ ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> مجموعة أكثر من رائعة من المطابخ الجميلة 
> كل الشكر لك رحال على ذوقك الراقي في اختيار التصميمات المختلفة والمتنوعة والت تناسب جميع الأذواق
> تحياتي



*العزيزة قلب مصر .. منوراني والله بمرورك على الموضوع .
تحياتي لكِ...*

----------


## boukybouky

مجموعة حلوة اوي رحال اسكندراني تسلم الايادي

انتم بقي كده هتقطعوا علينا و الا إيه هههههههههه

عجبني اوي نظام الإضاءة في المطبخ ده :



في إنتظارك دوماً في قاعة الديكور

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

ما شاء  الله
دي مطابخ تعقد اصلا
شكرا ليك رحال
ذوقك راقي في انتقاء الاشياء
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> مجموعة حلوة اوي رحال اسكندراني تسلم الايادي
> 
> انتم بقي كده هتقطعوا علينا و الا إيه هههههههههه
> 
> عجبني اوي نظام الإضاءة في المطبخ ده :
> 
> 
> 
> في إنتظارك دوماً في قاعة الديكور
> ...


boukybouky*  مرورك زاد الموضوع جمالاً والله , ولا تقطيع ولا حاجه .. بس انا  لما بشوف حاجه وتعجبني مش بتردد فى وضعها هنا .. وبعدين انتم الاساتذه ومحدش يقدر يقول غير كده , واحنا كلنا بنتعلم منكم .  ومشكورة لمرورك .. 
تحياتي لكِ ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> ما شاء  الله
> دي مطابخ تعقد اصلا
> شكرا ليك رحال
> ذوقك راقي في انتقاء الاشياء
> تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري


*ام احمد ... مشكورة لمرورك وكلماتك الطيبه ... 
تحياتي لكِ ..*

----------


## saladino

جامدين اوى المجموعة دى

عايز مطبخ بالاكل جاهز 

مشكور رحال

----------


## لوزه

جمل جدا يا رحال .. شئ يجمع بين الكلاسيك والمودرن .. سلمت يداك اخي الكريم على هذه الاختيارت الجميلة ..


بارك الله فيك . 

__________________

----------


## لوزه

جمل جدا يا رحال .. شئ يجمع بين الكلاسيك والمودرن .. سلمت يداك اخي الكريم على هذه الاختيارت الجميلة ..


بارك الله فيك . 

__________________

----------

